# KFAN 710



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

KFAN 710 will no longer carry KFAN from Minneapolis.It is going to carry ESPN Radio..... :bs:

24 hours a day of Yankees and Red Sox..... uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just think Ken,, your not to far off from having 1280. I've heard a lot of people that are pretty disappointed about 710 though.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's Fargo right????


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ESPN radio is joke. Thats to bad about 710 :eyeroll:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Christmas came early. WOOOHOOOO

I cheered out loud when I heard this yesterday. I was almost to the point of buying XM radio just to get ESPN radio back.

No more hockey talk. I get to hear about more teams than the Vikes and the Twins. It's a good thing.

Thank you Thank You. Collin Cowherd rocks. Can't wait for college football season. Mel Kiper draft reports, Mike and Mike. I've missed you guys.

KFan is still on today, when is it done?

Good riddance D.A. and Ebay. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

brianb said:


> No more hockey talk. I get to hear about more teams than the Vikes and the Twins. It's a good thing.quote]
> 
> Yeah we get to hear non-stop talk about the Red Sox and Yankees.....WHOOPIE :gag:
> 
> I can now remove 710 from the favorites button on all my vehicles.At least I can still listen to KFAN on my computer at home.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I hear the Redsox / Yankees east coast bias alot. I think they talk football alot but could be more in my opinion. I guess I don't see them talking excessively about those teams.

I don't care about baseball except that it should be shorter so its playoffs don't interfer with college or pro football. Wrap it up Aug 1. Honestly, if you can't figure out a playoff picture in 100 games those last 62 aren't going to prove anything.

I'm not from Minnesota so a change in programing is welcomed. Even the hometown boys are picking the Vikes at 4 wins, maybe 5. That equals a long boring season, a new head coach and a top 5 pick.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

KEN W said:


> That's Fargo right????


yes sir


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

brianb said:


> I hear the Redsox / Yankees east coast bias alot. I think they talk football alot but could be more in my opinion. I guess I don't see them talking excessively about those teams.
> 
> I don't care about baseball except that it should be shorter so its playoffs don't interfer with college or pro football. Wrap it up Aug 1. Honestly, if you can't figure out a playoff picture in 100 games those last 62 aren't going to prove anything.
> 
> I'm not from Minnesota so a change in programing is welcomed. Even the hometown boys are picking the Vikes at 4 wins, maybe 5. That equals a long boring season, a new head coach and a top 5 pick.


You're right.....they could also wrap up both college and pro football by Dec. 1 couldn't they....after all do we really need to be playing football in the middle of winter?????Then they wouldn't interfere with BB and Hockey.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

16 games plus playoffs. Yup, make it shorter. College 12 or 13 games total. Really, way too long.

I could see that if the ratings / popularity dictated it. Let's face it football is king. NFL is the #1 money maker by a long, long ways. College football and Nascar are battling for second place. Baseball is not America's past time. (Freudian slip)

When games don't matter in the course of the season why should people care. The players take games off. The NBA doesn't even start playing defense until May.

People don't have time to follow sports with that many games. That is why the once a week events like NASCAR and Football are growing. Plus every time matters, especially in college football. People don't have time to watch 4 meaningless baseball games in a week.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

> People don't have time to watch 4 meaningless baseball games in a week.


I think there are many that would disagree with you here. Yes football has definately taken over for baseball in being the most popular sport in america with NASCAR not far behind.

I feel the reason is football(can't speak for NASCAR don't really know the rules or care for it) is easier to watch and understand. Now when you get into the intercacies of football it is very complex, but to follow the ball and see the different things that may be done on offense and defense it is very easy to understand. You either run or pass on offense or stop the man with the ball on defense.

In baseball it is harder to understand why someone would want to bunt for an out or why you would want to intentially walk someone to load the bases. In essense it defeats the purpose of the game, but if you know baseball you know why a coach will do these things. Baseball is more of a love than football b/c it take alot more of a commitment to really know your team or the game, even as a fan. The game is also slower and much longer, not necessarly in time but time between action.

Any i saying football fans are stupid? NO! I think this would be very hypocritical of me for those of you who know my occupation. Football along with some other quick rising sports such as NACAR offer high intesity action throughout the game/race. Baseball also has this but it really takes a commitment as a fan to realize it.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I think the Red Sox / Yankees play each other 19 times a season. What the hell? A single game doesn't matter. It is too much.

Baseball has a real mess on their hands with Bonds about to break the home run record. It took an act of Congress for them to address their cash cow of performance enhancing drugs.

No salary cap means that about 15 teams start the season with no shot at the playoffs. Why should people in Tampa Bay, Milwaukee, and KC give a rat's butt?

There's no denying there are hardcore baseball fans out there. I'm just saying it isn't as relevant as it once was and I don't seeing making a comeback unless some issues are addressed.

Anyway, does anyone know when 710 is making the switch?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

brianb said:


> 16 games plus playoffs. Yup, make it shorter. College 12 or 13 games total. Really, way too long.
> 
> I could see that if the ratings / popularity dictated it. Let's face it football is king. NFL is the #1 money maker by a long, long ways. College football and Nascar are battling for second place. Baseball is not America's past time. (Freudian slip)
> 
> ...


I didn't say make it shorter....
Why play 4 pre-season games.Talk about meaningless games.2 is enough,especially if season ticket holders have to buy games that mean nothing.
Why have a bye,are they wusses?
Why have 2 weeks off before the Super Bowl?
Why is there 5 weeks off between the last college game and the bowl championshio series?

End it in Dec.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

brianb said:


> I think the Red Sox / Yankees play each other 19 times a season. What the hell? A single game doesn't matter. It is too much.
> 
> Baseball has a real mess on their hands with Bonds about to break the home run record. It took an act of Congress for them to address their cash cow of performance enhancing drugs.
> 
> ...


You mean football doesn't have a mess...notice Pacman Jones,Tank Johnson and the rest of the Bengals?


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

> I didn't say make it shorter....
> Why play 4 pre-season games.Talk about meaningless games.2 is enough,especially if season ticket holders have to buy games that mean nothing.
> Why have a bye,are they wusses?
> Why have 2 weeks off before the Super Bowl?
> ...


I'll give you the preseason. I can't bring myself to watch that.

Bye week, well ALL the games matter, so they can't just decide to sit one out like the baseball guys do. Day game after a night game and see if Bonds is on the field.

2 weeks before the super bowl, sometimes it is and sometimes it is only one. I don't know who decides that.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i was in the cities this past weekend and listed to kfan the whole time. it's a damn shame they are loosing it. i agree that espn radio isn't very good.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

> You mean football doesn't have a mess...notice Pacman Jones,Tank Johnson and the rest of the Bengals?


They have thugs, so does every sport but they address the issue. Jones is out for the season. Baseball's biggest season (McGwire / Sosa) was fueled by roids. No system is perfect but Football's drug testing was years ahead of baseball. (without an act of congress)

Gonna be interesting when Bonds breaks the record. I know they won't let it happen but I hope he does it on the road. I can hear the boos now.

Plus every team has a shot at the playoffs. (Ok, all but a couple) Look at the Saints. Parity, salary cap, no guaranteed contracts. Every team is a couple good offseason moves from the playoffs.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It is all about money when it comes to the number of games and when they are played.....so saying the baseball season should be shorter just because it interfers with football has no credience.Because we could shorten the football season also and not miss a beat.BUT....they won't do that to either because of TV money.


----------

